# Smb

## lukasletitburn

Hi Leute ich will auf meiner Gentookiste einen Ordner freigeben der im Windows Netz zusehen ist und Zugriffsrechte hat. Wie stell ich das an. Mit Samba?

----------

## musv

ja

----------

## lukasletitburn

wie richte ich das funktionsfähig unter gentoo ein letztes mal unter suse *schäm

----------

## mrsteven

Eine kurze Suche ergab das hier: http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Samba#Server

Nächstes Mal selber suchen, okay?  :Wink: 

----------

## tost

Wenn du in der Konfiguration unsicher bist oder Probleme auftreten kannst du es auch mit SWAT probieren.

http://www.pro-linux.de/artikel/2/1113/samba-konfigurieren-mit-swat.html

http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Samba_Server_SWAT

Ist zwar nicht speziell für Gentoo verfasst aber es sollte dir dennoch gut helfen.

Grüße

----------

## lukasletitburn

Ich habe soweit alles eingestellt. Leider erreiche ich SWAT über //localhost:901 nicht was muss ich überprüfen um herauszufinden wo der Fehler liegt. smb.conf hab ich schon mehrfach meiner Meinung nach richtig überprüft. xinetd ist auch gestartet.

Was sollte ich mir ansehen?

----------

## root_tux_linux

 *lukasletitburn wrote:*   

> Ich habe soweit alles eingestellt. Leider erreiche ich SWAT über //localhost:901 nicht was muss ich überprüfen um herauszufinden wo der Fehler liegt. smb.conf hab ich schon mehrfach meiner Meinung nach richtig überprüft. xinetd ist auch gestartet.
> 
> Was sollte ich mir ansehen?

 

samba mit swat useflag gemergt?

disable = yes auf  disable = no in /etc/xinetd.d/swat gesetzt?

----------

## lukasletitburn

Von vorne rein mit swat USE-Flag gemergt.

habe auch die /etc/xinetd.d/swat überprüft und es funktioniert trotzdem nicht.

----------

## franzf

Kannst du einfach mal die smb.conf und die /etc/xinetd.d/swat posten? Wenn deiner Meinung nach alles passt heißt das nicht dass es das auch wirklich tut  :Smile: 

----------

## musv

 *lukasletitburn wrote:*   

> habe auch die /etc/xinetd.d/swat überprüft und es funktioniert trotzdem nicht.

 

xinetd ist ein Daemon, der andere Daemons, z.B. proftpd  bei Bedarf startet. Ich glaub nicht, dass das bei Dir so gewünscht ist. Xinetd kannst du eigentlich, sofern der bei Dir überhaupt installiert ist, deinstallieren. Braucht man als normaler User eigentlich nicht.

----------

## lukasletitburn

toll das hilft mir auch soviel weiter um herauszufinden wie Swat funktionstüchtig wird.

----------

## musv

Sorry, falls es nicht das ist, was du erwartest. 

Samba ist bei mir schon ewig her, da ich normalerweise keine Windowsrechner mehr hab. Falls doch mal jemand mit Notebook zu Besuch kommt, hab ich einen FTP-Server installiert, über den der Datenaustausch erfolgt. 

Im Normalfall reicht es, wenn du die smb.conf manuell anpasst. Tutorials gibt's genug. Wenn's erst einmal läuft, brauchst du sowieso nie wieder eine Adminoberfläche dafür.

----------

## Yamakuzure

 *musv wrote:*   

>  *lukasletitburn wrote:*   habe auch die /etc/xinetd.d/swat überprüft und es funktioniert trotzdem nicht. 
> 
> xinetd ist ein Daemon, der andere Daemons, z.B. proftpd  bei Bedarf startet. Ich glaub nicht, dass das bei Dir so gewünscht ist. Xinetd kannst du eigentlich, sofern der bei Dir überhaupt installiert ist, deinstallieren. Braucht man als normaler User eigentlich nicht.

 Aber um "swat" zu verwenden braucht man es sehr wohl. "/etc/init.d/xinetd start" ausgeführt? (Bitte nach der Konfiguration wieder stoppen. Als Alternative mag nfs herhalten, das unter Windows dann anzusprechen ist aber eine Qual vorm Herrn.)

----------

## lukasletitburn

Inzwischen geht es in der Arbeit. Hier ist aber alles was man braucht DNS, Server etc. p.p.

----------

## Yamakuzure

 *lukasletitburn wrote:*   

> Inzwischen geht es in der Arbeit. Hier ist aber alles was man braucht DNS, Server etc. p.p.

 Was du brauchst ist Samba auf dem Linux-Rechner auf dem ein Ordner freigegeben werden soll. Mehr nicht. Windows ist es egal ob der "Server" auf dem ein freigegebener Ordner als Netzlaufwerk eingerichtet werden soll per "Name" oder IP-Adresse angegeben wird. Im Zweifelsfall gibt es die Datei "C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\etc\hosts", die (fast) genau wie die linux /etc/hosts" funktioniert wenn's unbedingt als name statt IP gehen soll.

----------

